# Wie alt seid ihr?



## affi (30. September 2005)

Hallo, bin neu ins MTB Geschäft eingestiegen mit einem schmucken Canyon-bike 
Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren wie alt die mtbler in meiner Umgebung sind, ihr könnt auch gerne als post dazu schreiben, wie lange ihr schon fahrt und was euch dazu bewegt hat etc.

Gruss,
Bastian.


----------



## gnss (30. September 2005)

wo ist denn deine umgebung? norddeutschland ist groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (30. September 2005)

Älter als ich aussehe, viel älter als ich sein sollte und noch viel älter als ich mich fühle...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (30. September 2005)

tja wer doofe fragen stellt, kriegt doofe antworten.


----------



## Lupi (30. September 2005)

also ich bin dann mal ehrlich.

Ich bin 52.


----------



## Beppo (30. September 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin dann mal ehrlich.
> 
> Ich bin 52.




lobenswert! 52 find´ ich gut. hört sich nach " kette rechts" an...  jemand älter als 53?  

beppo


----------



## Smash (30. September 2005)

... und schon wieder die Statistik zu Gunsten der 'Fast Rentner' verbessert...


----------



## bikegeissel (30. September 2005)

Ich bin so ca. 967 Jahre - gefühlte Jahre


----------



## *blacksheep* (30. September 2005)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> lobenswert! 52 find´ ich gut. hört sich nach " kette rechts" an...  jemand älter als 53?
> 
> beppo



Das kann ich toppen. Meine Persönlichkeiten kommen akkumuliert auf 62 Jährchen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. September 2005)

Zu alt... 26.


----------



## DerKleene89 (30. September 2005)

Ich gehör´ im Moment zu 10,53% aus dem Forum. 
Ich bin nämlich 16 Jahre alt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (30. September 2005)

Immer noch 17, aber bald...bald bin ich 18 und darf alles...


----------



## Mekrath (30. September 2005)

Ich bin erst 15!


----------



## Sir G (30. September 2005)

aach, ihr Jungspunde...

(selbst fast 19 )


----------



## FlatterAugust (1. Oktober 2005)

Ja, ja. Die lieben Deutschen und ihr Untertanentum.  
Da meldet man sich an, startet am selben Tag eine Umfrage, deren Sinn völlig undurchsichtig bleibt, und keine Stunde vergeht, schon bekommt man genügend Antworten miteilungsfreudiger Bürger für eine Altersstruktur- Analyse. Und das, obwohl Freund affi  seine eigenen Daten wie die Safekombination von Fort Knox behandelt!!!  
Außer das er als Geschäftsmann verwunderlicher Weise ein gesichtsloses Bike von der Versenderstange sein Eigen nennt, ob er damit auch fährt bleibt im dunkeln, wissen wir außer seinem Vornamen, der vermutlich gefälscht ist, nichts von ihm.   
(_Hinterher reagiert man verwundert wenn sich der Postzusteller beschwert, weil es ihm unmöglich erscheint, die Zahlungsaufforderung vom Finanzamt oder die Abmahnung vom Arbeitgeber zwischen die zu Briketts gepressten Werbeflyer in den Briefkasten zu quetschen._)
Ja, wir wissen nicht einmal woher Du kommst!?  Bist Du überhaupt befugt im Norddeutschland- Forum eine Umfrage zu starten?  

Deswegen meine Fragen an affi:

1. Warum  steigst Du ausgerechnet in das MTB Geschäft ein? In der Branche verdient sich das Geld sehr mühsam. Mit schmutzigem SEX im Internet sind die Verdienst- Möglichkeiten viel besser. Allerdings sollte man jung und schön sein.
2. Warum Canyon? Technische Gründe scheiden wohl aus, da es sich um  billige, von  flinken chinesischen Händen geklöppelte Mainstreamware handelt. War es der schöne Werbetext der dich verführt, oder doch eher der euphorische Testbericht in der Bike Bild?
3. Wenn Du biken willst, was hilft Dir das Wissen um das Alter derjenigen die Dich dabei abhängen?  
4. Und überhaupt, was soll diese dämliche Umfrage mitten in den Weihnachtsvorbereitungen der meisten Konsum Untertanen in dieser Welt?
5. Woher kommst Du und wohin gehst Du, geheimnisvoller Unbekannter?

gruzBAM

_Falls jemand fragt wozu dieser Post, das Wetter ist nicht Artgerecht, ich langweile mich, bin frustriert und einsam,  der Winterpokal ist noch in weiter Ferne, kein Schnee.  
_


----------



## AK13 (1. Oktober 2005)

Meine Akte kann angefordert werden unter Akt.Z. Hr/G.00647/621/221F in Pullach.


----------



## affi (1. Oktober 2005)

Da hat sich aber mal jemand den ganzen Frust der letzten Jahre abgelassen 
Nuja mich kann aufheitern, dass es ohne das eine extrem das andere nicht geben könnte.
Ich hab deinen Post ma genau angesehen und daraus folgendes analysiert: "Herzlich Willkommen lieber Bastian (Hoff - falls das nun so wichtig für dich erscheint)!
Erzähl doch mal was über dich!"
Oder hab ich das falsch interpretiert?
Ich selbst bin 17 Jahre alt und wollte deshalb mal fragen wie alt die biker(die mich natürlich alle abhängen würden, weil sie länger als einen Tag Radsport betreiben) im Norden Deutschlands(ich selbst wohne in Hamburg->Lehmsal)  sind - aus reiner Neugier, nicht aus persönlichem Nutzen oder was auch immer.
Als Bike-Anfänger ist es doch ziemlich selbstversändlich nach Testberichten zu gehen irgendwodran muss man sich doch orientieren wenn man noch kein Vollprofi wie du bist.(Sry dafür)
Wenn du mich schon fragst warum ich ins MTB Geschäft einsteige, wobei man doch bei Internet-sex viel mehr verdient(sprichst du aus erfahrung), dann frage ich mich warum du nicht Boxer wirst, und in deiner Freizeit öfters mal Talkshows besuchst?

Nun gut so weit erstmal,
MfG, Bastian Heiko Hoff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (2. Oktober 2005)

Bloß nicht alles so ernst nehmen.   Ansonsten willkommen im Club.

Übrigens, Wetterumfragen sind zur Zeit total angesagt.  

gruzBAM


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Oktober 2005)

Name : Manni

Alter  : 40

Frage an FlatterAugust : Welche Art von Spalter bist Du : Judäische Volksfront oder Volksfront von Judäa ?

ROMANS GO HOME !!

Gruss 
Manni, 40 Jahre alt.


----------

